# Knots



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Which one of these knots do you use for tying/pulling wire


Blackwall Hitch

Fisherman's Bend

Marlinspike Hitch	
Square Knot

Bow Knot

Figure Eight Knot

Midshipman's Hitch	
Stevedore's Knot

Bowline

Fisherman's Eye

Miller's Knot

Surgeon's Knot
Bowline on Bight

Fisherman's Knot

Overhand Bow

Taut-line Hitch
Cat's Paw

Granny Knot

Overhand Knot

Thief Knot
Chain Hitch

Half Hitch

Rolling Hitch

Tiller's Hitch

Clove Hitch

Halyard Bend

Running Knot

Timber Hitch

Double Carrick Bend

Hitching Tie

Sailor's Knot

Two Half Hitches

Double Figure Eight

Killik Hitch

Sheepshank

Butterfly Knot
Double Overhand

Lariat Loop

Sheet Bend

Double Sheet Bend

Lark's Head

Slippery Hitch


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

eye splice

For attaching rope to conductors.... clove hitch with a couple half hitches


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis.. can you post an image of each since you raised the question.. :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a hangman's noose, in case I need it later for some other purpose.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> Cletis.. can you post an image of each since you raised the question.. :thumbsup:


:no:


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I like a catspaw when pulling with a lull or pickup truck, go right to the hitch


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

If you dont know knots tie lots:thumbup:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

ohiosparky99 said:


> I like a catspaw when pulling with a lull or pickup truck, go right to the hitch


Try this...no knot required.

View attachment 10828


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

John said:


> If you don't know the name of the knot.... a picture is not going to do you any good. :no:


Not true.. there is no way you can make that statement.. :no:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> Not true.. there is no way you can make that statement.. :no:


I'll delete it then... :jester:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Only use a few, but they get used a lot!

bowline
bowline on a bight
french bowline
clovehitch
sheetbend
tautline hitch
prusik knot
fisherman's knot

The rest are not on the list because they don't fit what I do everyday....when was the last time someone used a carrick hitch? Pretty, but takes too long, and not particularly useful in my daily work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

John said:


> Try this...no knot required.
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10828"/>


That my friend, is a great idea


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The one I tie the most has been referred to as a monkey knot by some and a half hitch by others.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

John said:


> Try this...no knot required.
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10828"/>


Is that for pulling with your truck?


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

mare's tail


----------



## Sparkbob (Dec 16, 2011)

Hatchet Knot....


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Flemish eye, one of my favorites


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have an app for that..


----------

